# Bibliothek mit den wichtigsten GhostScript-Befehlen



## Frezl (10. November 2003)

Servus Leuz!

Hat zufällig einer von euch ein PDF-File o.ä. , das alle (oder wenigstens die wichtigsten) Befehle für GhostScript enthält? Am besten wäre ne druckbare Version!

MFG, Frezl


----------



## marwin (10. November 2003)

*Ghostscript*

Mal nach dem Ghostscript Tutorial von Thomas Merz suchen, gibts als PDF

marwin


----------

